

Gangnam Startup Style - Silicon Valley Loves PSY - dmor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxVlBlhVuY8
Can you find the 5 ways we made this video subversive for Silicon Valley?
======
junto
Unfortunately, this UMG music-content is not available in Germany, because
GEMA has not granted the respective music publishing rights.

Oh well.

------
kirillzubovsky
Heh. Looks uber entertaining. I should've dragged myself out for this. Thanks
@dmor for organizing!

